# 2019 Skeleton Key VS Flight Attendant



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi there, new rider, building a quiver of gear. Started with ripcord, wore that to hell, getting 2019 custom, playing with the idea of one or both of these as well, tried them and love them both. What reasons would you recommend one over the other?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you're also getting a Custom, I'd go Skeleton Key. FA is more similar to the Custom than the SK is.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

compared the 2018 custom to a flight attendant. The FA got me up to speed so fast, I felt so rock solid on it, the most fun board I've been on for groomers IMO. I want a custom to double up as a groomer and park board. Is there not enough room for both? or is that gluttonous?


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder has a point, but I've also owned the Custom/FA combo and loved it also. Custom for local daily drivin and FA when I go on trips and/or feeling more chargey.


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

g3greg said:


> Hi there, new rider, building a quiver of gear. Started with ripcord, wore that to hell, getting 2019 custom, playing with the idea of one or both of these as well, tried them and love them both. What reasons would you recommend one over the other?


I ride a 2017 FA and was thinking of getting the SK this year. I have a 59W FA and want the 54 SK. The 59W is huge. How did the SK feel compared to the FA and what were the conditions?


----------



## keel_bright (Jan 13, 2013)

I own a 2017 Skeleton Key 154 and tbh I feel like it rides true to size (like a 154) OR maybe like 156. As a 5'11 150lbs rider I wish I got the 158.


----------



## jondoev (Oct 19, 2016)

i sold fa59 last year, and i bought sk58 this yr. i rode fa for a few seasons and i wasnt happy at all with it. sucked on ice, only ok on good days. on great days,.. everything is awesome on great days. float in pow was also just ok and nothing special. this yr i finally tried sk but just for a few days.. and it was awesome. better carver, better float.. have to admit that theese few theys were "hero days", fresh superdry pow and nice groomers.. so i have yet to test it on icy conditions or on regular days... but right now its no contest. sk wins easy.


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

keel_bright said:


> I own a 2017 Skeleton Key 154 and tbh I feel like it rides true to size (like a 154) OR maybe like 156. As a 5'11 150lbs rider I wish I got the 158.


I'm 5'8" 220 but I prefer short boards. So I think I'm gonna try to offload the fa for the SK. Thanks for the info


----------



## BearJoo (Sep 24, 2017)

jondoev said:


> i sold fa59 last year, and i bought sk58 this yr. i rode fa for a few seasons and i wasnt happy at all with it. sucked on ice, only ok on good days. on great days,.. everything is awesome on great days. float in pow was also just ok and nothing special. this yr i finally tried sk but just for a few days.. and it was awesome. better carver, better float.. have to admit that theese few theys were "hero days", fresh superdry pow and nice groomers.. so i have yet to test it on icy conditions or on regular days... but right now its no contest. sk wins easy.


Yeah, I'm gonna try to sell my 59W FA and pick up the 54 SK. I prefer shorter boards and I'm not exactly a giant. Thanks for the review, I appreciate it a lot. The 59W is a pain in the trees, the 54 sk will prob be much better


----------

